# Fox's Guernsey Dairy Waukesha, Wisconsin



## CaptainSandune (Jan 22, 2015)

Picked this up speculatively for $3, did I do well or bomb out?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 23, 2015)

I dunno. Here's what I have to say, though:The name (Fox) and that second...word(?) make it unique-- more likely to gain interest in it.The large letter on the base, albeit I have little proof, always stands for the first letter of the last name of the dairy owner--small letter means glassmaker. This, for me, has rung true of pre-1940s milks in every case I could verify-- give thanks to a former pastor of my Church for that: The idea solidified when I looked at the bottom of milk bottles from his family's dairy; K for Kinney was on all of them; but, on the bottom, in small letter, of my 1910 bottle is a B-- for Butler Glass Co.. He had not seemed to think about that idea before-- about the base. I shared it here once, and people who responded to it agreed. In this case, I assume Fox is the last name.Guersney is defined as this: "an animal of a breed of dairy cattle from Guernsey [Island in the English Channel,] noted for producing rich, creamy milk."The glass color is clear, so less desirable; but it's very, very clean-- so it's more desired (usually.) The designs are great, and the size is nice. But, that means only some. I'd buy the bottle for 10 dollars if I had money and saw it at an antique store. 
Another note: I have one bottle from Waukesha. Quite a unique piece-- not in rarity (maybe,) but in how I've never seen another company like that.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 24, 2015)

Hey, pretty hard to bomb out when you only paid three dollars for _anything_.  And yes, that's right Spirit Bear, the large letter on the bottom is either the owner's initial or the first letter of the dairy name.  The practice was common for ABM soda bottles as well, at least in Canada.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 24, 2015)

That verifies it. []


----------

